# SHOOTERS : Blowing out the cob webs



## Gewehrsmann (Oct 11, 2009)

I am getting back into the long range shooting gig, It's been many years.  Gave it up to coach my kids and other kids here in Petticoat Junction.  Looking back, if I would have known how fun it is to watch my kids and other kids in our local club exceed my wildest expectations in the shooting sports, I would have met and married my wife 10 years earlier so I could get on with it...  My kids have been to London (3 times) and either my own kids or others on the team have been to Bavaria, Munich, Milan, China, Korea, Australia, Brazil, Czech...  I have met some of the most wonderful people, all over the world in particular some of the finest Americans imaginable.  These Americans include those at Benning (AMU) Coaches, shooters and heros.  We have kids (now grown men) in the Marines and members of the special ops community, generally shooters, not a lot, but some.


----------

